# Column Swirl



## Saponista (Jan 13, 2015)

My first attempt at a column swirl with the new slab mold my hubby bought me for Christmas.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh, that came out nice. I cannot wait to see the cut pictures!  What did you scent it with?


----------



## Saponista (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks snappy, I scented with a mix of lavender, orange, pine and cedar wood. Odd mix I know but my husband and I both really like it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh I absolutely love it!!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 13, 2015)

What a great hubby you have - that's a great gift! Love the colors and can't wait to see the cut bars. Excellent job! :clap:


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty!  Can't wait to see it cut!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh man, that is beautiful!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 14, 2015)

I haven't cut it yet, leaving it to make sure it's definitely hard enough. However it has developed loads of ash. I normally cover my smaller moulds and have never really experienced ash, this one was too big to cover properly. Any suggestions on how to get rid of the ash? It's too late to spray with alcohol isn't it? Will I just need to plane off the top layer?


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 14, 2015)

You can steam the ash off, or simply wash it off, or plane it. Arent they cut yet? I wanna see!!


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow that is beautiful !!  And the soap is nice too!  

As for the ash. . . Once it has cured a bit, say 3-4 weeks in, then give it a water bath/ dunk. I wouldn't waste the soap by planing it off. Just dunk the soap in cold water, rub off the ash, then put it up to dry. As it is drying you can give it a spritz of alcohol. 

If you plane it too soon, or wash it too soon, the ash will just reappear as it cures. Better to do it just once.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Jan 14, 2015)

Can't wait to see this cut!


----------



## Jstar (Jan 14, 2015)

Cut, cut cut


----------



## Saponista (Jan 14, 2015)

I peeled the edge of one side down and it's still like gooey dough  need it to be more solid than that to get it on my slab cutter. Will have to wait another day at least methinks. Sorry everyone, taunting you and myself with the 'in the mould pics'. I think I had a bit of mica morph as the Orange is now pale yellow. 

I water discounted so I'm not sure why this soap is so soft. It didn't gel so that may be part of it and I used lard which I don't normally use as it's cheap and the soap was a larger volume than normal for me.... Maybe I will have to try some SL next time.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 14, 2015)

It looks really beautiful, I love the colours. I can't wait to see it cut too! 

Regarding the ash, I second Dorymae's suggestion re washing it off at 3 weeks. That worked for me. Ironically I had the opposite problem to you. The soap I covered when in the mould developed ash and those I didn't cover were fine.


----------



## claryza (Jan 14, 2015)

Love the colors ^^ hopefully It turns out beautiful when its cut


----------



## Saponista (Jan 15, 2015)

Well here it is, the big reveal lol!
I like the range of pretty patterns but was hoping for a more vibrant colour combination. It was the first time I had used the mica though so perhaps I will use a bit more next time.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 15, 2015)

Very pretty :clap:


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 15, 2015)

Very pretty!  I like the soft colors. I cover my slabs with a piece of cardboard (shipping box) and then throw towels over it as I gel all my soaps.


----------



## claryza (Jan 15, 2015)

Thats so soft color! Very cute looking


----------



## Saponista (Jan 15, 2015)

I will give that a go next time shunt  thanks


----------



## seven (Jan 15, 2015)

you brave soul, i didn't have the guts (yet) to try this technique. yours came out superb!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 15, 2015)

Love the cut pics! Those are so delicate. Very pretty.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 15, 2015)

Give it a go seven! It was actually very easy, I soaped cold with lots of OO to keep it from tracing too fast.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 15, 2015)

Ooh, I love the colours. It looks beautiful.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 15, 2015)

I love the way that came out.  I will definitely be trying that technique as soon as I figure out which FO would work best for it.


----------



## Soapinokie (Jan 17, 2015)

They are really beautiful


----------



## xraygrl (Jan 17, 2015)

Pretty!  Love the soft colors! It kind of  reminds me of that fruit striped gum I used to buy when I was a kid. I don't remember what the name of it was....there was a zebra on the package I think....takes me year and years back! LOL!


----------



## Jstar (Jan 18, 2015)

So pretty and soft! I'll have to try that myself sometime


----------



## clairissa (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks beautiful!  I love the soft colors.


----------

